# Do your pets like music?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A bit belated reaction to St Francis birthday of 4 October: does your cat, dog, parrot, goldfish etc. like music? More specific: do they share your musical taste?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I dog-sit for a cute little shorky every once in a while. He always runs away from the room when I play my stuff.
Perhaps he is sensitive to the loudness.

Otherwise, a smart, little dog.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Apparently indifferent. Our cat responds to the household media only to critters on TV, and even then only sometimes. As for music of all kinds, he sleeps or grooms throughout, be it solo harp or OSU football marching band. But his tastes were already formed years before he came to live with us. If you want to cultivate musical appreciation in your pets, the thing is to expose them to it while they're young  .


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Our Alsatian enjoys Brahms - seriously.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think there was a death metal band with a parrot as a vocalist. I don't know if the parrot liked the music though.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Our Labrador loves classical music and will happily lie there for hours, listening contentedly; a bit like her owner actually 

When one of our daughters was more keen upon practicing her flute, the cat would appear from nowhere and fall into a trance like state until she had finished playing, at which point he would promptly disappear. It was like the Pied Piper, quite mesmerising really and obviously we were pleased that it was only the cat that she attracted and not the rats.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've had a chat with my cats and they are split on my musical choices. Tokai is only a kitten so she still likes nursery rhymes, Gibson is a huge melodic death metal fan (favourite band - In Flames) and Fender likes Beethoven symphonies but agrees that Klemperer is far too slow. Fender is also partial to a bit of post rock but doesn't like electronica. Tomorrow we will be discussing my wardrobe and choice of TV programmes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2016)

One of my two cats does, especially when I play the piano. She curls up in her cat tower and seems to enjoy it--that or she goes to sleep.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

when we leave the house, 3 dogs and 3 cats get to watch the cartoon channel on TV! Hey there is music also! just waiting one day to come back home and the channel will b changed eek!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Dim7 said:


> I think there was a death metal band with a parrot as a vocalist. I don't know if the parrot liked the music though.


Is he a Norwegian blue?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No pets, no problem here.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The cat (now deceased) used to tolerate most music but he drew the line at Coltrane's Meditations.

I can see his point.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> The cat (now deceased) used to tolerate most music but he drew the line at Coltrane's Meditations.
> 
> I can see his point.


Yeah, Coltrane lost me after *A Love Supreme*. Your cat and I probably had at least that in common.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My cat is stone deaf but loves music because that's when I sit still for long enough for her to get to sleep. I asked her what she thought of Gottschalk but she just shrugged.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> I think there was a death metal band with a parrot as a vocalist. I don't know if the parrot liked the music though.


"Hatebeak" it was.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Arthur (domestic cat) seems totally indifferent to music. Even loud music doesn't seem to disturb him.



Kivimees said:


> Our Alsatian enjoys Brahms - seriously.


I always thought Brahms was a bit 'dogged'.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My Galah (rose-breasted cockatoo) likes Mozart and my Kangaroo loves a bit of Stockhausen.

The Galah and Kangaroo don't get along.............


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... my dogs both seem to like spending the evening in the den with me where I am listening to my music. They both crawl up on the pillows piled up on the comfy chair, close their eyes, and listen in rapt pleasure. Or they might be sleeping. Trying to get away from the light of the TV my wife is watching in the other room.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I probably wouldn't get along with that Kangaroo either. :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't know, never asked them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My cats love the can opener sonata, and Whiskas Temptations percussion ensemble.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> My cats love the can opener sonata, and Whiskas Temptations percussion ensemble.


Then they must love you also.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Then they must love you also.


They love me so much, they shared their fleas with me. Now I'm scratchin' 
Time to flea bomb the house!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My Galah (rose-breasted cockatoo) likes Mozart and my Kangaroo loves a bit of Stockhausen.
> 
> The Galah and Kangaroo don't get along.............


I do want to meet your kangaroo. Better than the usual boring date: "Do you come here often?" Good grief!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I will aks her and see if she is up to it............ don't want to get her hopping mad, she can be a bit jumpy


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A friend's cat does not react to music unless played very loud.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> A friend's cat does not react to music unless played very loud.


Which friend was that?


----------



## corndogshuffle (Sep 3, 2015)

Sometimes my dog sings along when I play tuba. She seems to enjoy when I play bel canto studies.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

My former cat liked piano music. My current cat leaves the room when my brother plays the violin: I'm guessing the timbre or pitch hurts her ears. 

A little story -- last spring I was listening to the Met broadcast of ELEKTRA with my cat in a chair in the same room. She'd fallen asleep, but then when those last two notes of the opera sounded (BOOM - BOOM), she jolted awake and jumped out of the chair. It was one of the funniest things I've ever seen her do.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

We have only plants...Never heard them complain!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Flamme said:


> We have only plants...Never heard them complain!


the same here.

btw off topic : do you like Mayakovsky?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, indeed, plants are the most grateful and in a way most practical and useful pets...And yes, second time...I feel a deep emotional connection with a guy, although we are somewhat different characters...http://www.talkclassical.com/16649-explain-your-avatar-9.html?highlight=avatars


----------

